# Here's the plan...



## Morrus

I'm going to wait until the weekend before launching.  Weekends are the quietest time of the week which will make the strain of running two boards a little less severe.

All this assumes that:

1) I see no error messages between now and then other than the expected 'out of memory' messages caused by running UBB at the same time; that is easily solved by rebooting the server.

2) I get the mailserver corrrectly configured.  I really don't want to unleash the whole of EN World onto these boards without email verification and password retrieval.


----------



## Ashtal

*Sounds thoughtful and appropriately cautious.*

Can't be too careful, right?  This is a pretty big deal for everyone on both sides.  Shame we can't have a boards "going away" party the night before or the night of. 


Ashtal


----------



## Felonious Ntent

Sounds good to me.


----------



## The It's Man

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

Oh, just found out about the Top 10 of Members, I just hope it won't lead to spamming to get to the top 10.


Spam! Spam! Spam! Spam!
Lovely Spaaam! Wonderful Spaaam!
Lovely Spaaam! Wonderful Spam.
Spa-a-a-a-a-a-a-am.
Spa-a-a-a-a-a-a-am.
Spa-a-a-a-a-a-a-am.
Spa-a-a-a-a-a-a-am.

Lovely Spaaam! (Lovely Spam!)
Lovely Spaaam! (Lovely Spam!)
Lovely Spaaam!

Spaaam, Spaaam, Spaaam, Spaaaaaam


----------



## Vuron

Ohhh I am so going to post loads of junk to be #1, you can just call me Cyberzombie2.0


----------



## Mark

Vuron said:
			
		

> *Ohhh I am so going to post loads of junk... *




heh heh


----------



## Felonious Ntent

Must make number 3 on the top 10 list.


----------



## Darkness

Caliban, Angelsboi, Colonel Hardisson and Psionicist will be tough contenders for the top 10, that's for sure. :eek
'course, Piratecat will 0wn us all...


----------



## Vuron

Warning if anyone gets a higher post count than me I'll have morrus delete your account!


----------



## el-remmen

What is this top ten list thing?

Man, being at work all day w/o access to the board sucks!


----------



## The It's Man

At teh top of the screen is a *Members* button.

You can see te membernames there (in all kind of order), also there is a top 10 of most posting posters


----------



## Ancalagon

top 10 of most posting posters?  Oh man, that is beging for trouble.    

Ancalagon


----------



## Lidda

How long will things last between reboots once things get rolling?

Just curious.


----------



## Felonious Ntent

Must pass vuron on the top ten list. Only 7 more posts to go.


----------



## The It's Man

I think it's great that when you post you get to the page wher you posted instead of the first page o/t thread.

It saves me a click.


----------



## Felonious Ntent

That is handy.
Or else if you post to a moved thread your post apears in both of them.


----------



## Darkness

Felonious Ntent said:
			
		

> *That is handy.
> Or else if you post to a moved thread your post apears in both of them. *



Sure about that? I thought that moved threads exist only once now, other than on the old boards...


----------



## Doc_Souark

*It's soooooooo big !*

I've been cruisin this thing since the 9th and just scrolled down here, this thing is so darn BIG. And I'm aiming to get #1 tonight BTW


----------



## Cyberzombie

*Wheeeeeee!!!!!  I'm here!*

Well, I'm in here now. 

I just have to figure out a .sig to use.  I'm tired of my old ones.

Not to mention I've got to figure out how to get a nifty little avatar...


----------



## Darkness

Avatars:

Click on "User CP" (one of the blue buttons at the top right of the screen).
Click on "Edit Options" (center top of the screen; yellow font).
Scroll totally down; the last option is "Avatars."
If you know click on "Change Avatar," you can look through the available avatars page by page. (If you click on "More info," it shows _all_ avatars (1114 + some custom avatars, I believe) at once, but doesn't let you choose one. Note: They are small, but it sure is a hell of a lot of pics... ) Choose an avatar, click "Submit Modifications," and you're set. 

BTW, and if you want to use a _custom_ avatar, e-mail Morrus the URL where it can be found (or post the URL in a thread). But beware: As soon as they are available to you, custom avatars are available to anyone else, too.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Thanks, Darkness.  I'll take a look at that...


----------



## Morrus

As yet, the email systems still do not work - which means that half of the board's functions don't work.  The launch is going to be delayed until I can find someone to sort this out (I've tried the vBulletin suport forums, I've tried posting on the EN World boards, and I've tried asking for help in the news, but to no avail - no one can figure it out).


----------



## EricNoah

Excuse me if I link to some irrelevant things as I'm completely clueless, but...

http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=36060

http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=17105


----------



## EricNoah

More...

http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=36044&highlight=mail+setup

http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=36044&perpage=15&pagenumber=2


Things about "using Port 25 instead of 30" and stuff like that.


----------



## A2Z

Am I correct in assuming everything is working now? How long have you guys been playing around in here?


----------

